

Ask HN: Best networking venues in SF to meet programmers - jhouck

I'm an energy and environmental policy wonk in SF with a non-CS engineering background. I'm working on a venture and am trying to build a stronger network of CS folks. Here's my shtik:<p>I go to networking events, talk it up, occasionally make public pitches, and often meet some great people, the best of whom all have their own gigs. However, over time I start recognizing the same faces and begin feeling like I'm fishing in the wrong pond. I wonder if there are other good meetup venues not on my radar.<p>Aside from major conferences - often too costly for a mooch in my shoes - can you help add to my list of regular SF Bay area tech-focused networking events:<p>SF Beta
SF New Tech
SDForum events
Svase events
TiE events
Interest groups on Meetup (e.g. Python, Rails groups)
Open Hacker House in the Mission Dist. (which just came to my attention)
and...
======
catch23
Hah. Don't waste your time on any of those... You'll probably meet the wrong
kind of "programmers" at those events. I would say stick with the language
meetups (Ruby, Python, etc) and attend SuperHappyDevHouse. Also visit
coworking facilities, you might find interesting people there as well. I tend
to meet some of the brightest hackers at coffee shops, but ymmv.

~~~
jhouck
Thanks. SuperHappyDevHouse looks great, as do local coworking facilities - I
know about artist co-ops, but wasn't aware hackers had similar setups.

